# Last minute rescue



## Perchance5 (Nov 23, 2013)

Last night I was informed of a group of standardbred mares going to be processed through a slaughterhouse and couldn't get it off my mind. I knew they had until early tomorrow morning only, and didn't even have time to really go out and look at them. 


But I went out and had a look, and a very friendly mare would not stop following me around, wanting attention. She was sweet but not obnoxious, confident and curious despite the stress and frantic pacing of most the other horses. I liked the look of other horses better but I couldn't leave her there with that attitude, honestly. 

So, plain brown standardbred with no white, 7 years old, needs her feed done, has lots of bite marks, and lots of conformation flaws but I want to see what i can do with her. 

What do you think? I am still learning conformation so would love some comments on her to see if I noticed them 


Thanks


----------



## Perchance5 (Nov 23, 2013)

Forgot the only picture I have of her until I pick her up tomorrow morning.

I am feeling so darn guilty for not being able to take more of them  There were 30 odd.


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

You picked her up quick! She came up on my newsfeed not even an hour ago.

She's a decent looking horse, but she looks fairly light boned. She's standing under herself in this photo so you can't see a lot else.


----------



## Perchance5 (Nov 23, 2013)

Oh you're in Aus?  

They only posted her on the page because I had already got her hahah they said they usually don't bother putting the standies up on the page. 

Have to admit they could have got a nicer photo haha


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Bless you, you did a good thing.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

She really isn't bad.

Light on bone and possibly sickle-hocked, but that could also be the way she's standing. Very tied in behind the knee. Decent shoulder. Nice short back and I like her hip and coupling. I like her neck and the way it ties in. She's got a cute head.

Overall, good pick! I really do like her.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

She looks ok to me, \i think she has a nice shoulder and if she were standing more square she would look even better.
If she has a good attitude that makes up for a lot of other slight conformation flaws that won't hurt her performance any.
Hard to see her feet well but they look pretty good to me.
I think you made a good choice, many happy rides with her.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I like her! I used to ride a standardbred. She was awesome, except for her horrific trot. But when you got her gaiting, she was so comfy!

She could canter in the front and gait in the back. I called it a canter trot... no idea what the gait really was. I've never seen another horse gait like that. Definitely not a pace. Not the same as the Tennessee walkers... wish I knew what it was. 

She was a plain bay too. But she practically glowed if you sprayed her with skin so soft. We use that for gnat control.


----------



## Perchance5 (Nov 23, 2013)

Picking her up  need a wash and some nice photos later today. My farrier is aweay this week so will see who I can find to do her hooves.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

That is one lucky girl, now. She wasn't so lucky before you came along.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Talk about narrow escapes -- Subbing for new pics.


----------



## Perchance5 (Nov 23, 2013)

Well she is home. While there another two standies were dropped off  

Just terrible and makes me feel rather useless with it. 

Some pics here but none good for confo, just thought you all might like some more photos. Will be doing stuff with her this arvo again if I have time.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Look at that face! She looks very feminine in that second pic.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Perchance5 (Nov 23, 2013)

She is a sweety  I am glad she is here, I hope she settles in as she is a bit nervous in the paddock at the moment. 

I think she is a nice type, will have to measure her as she is rather tall and the measurement in the pen was pretty dodgy. Going to speak to my trainer tonight about possibilities for her. And have emailed a few in the standardbred associations to see if I can contact the original owner or breeder. 

Glad you like her, Drafty


----------



## Goldilocks (Jan 30, 2015)

I wish these legs did not belong to the rest of this horse. I had a horse with similar legs once, went lame aged 15 for no reason that could be found.


----------



## Perchance5 (Nov 23, 2013)

Goldilocks said:


> I wish these legs did not belong to the rest of this horse. I had a horse with similar legs once, went lame aged 15 for no reason that could be found.


What specifically worries you about the legs? She seems a bit clunky, if that makes sense. Suppose it depends what we do with her. At most she might be a trail horse, she is really quiet but not broken. Might make a lead horse for family or something. Not planning anything strenuous with her that's for sure.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I don't think her legs are too bad, it's hard to tell without some good pictures with her standing square. She might be a little sickle hocked but even that is hard to actually see. 
She does have a standardbred neck and head - but that's ok, she is a standardbred. they are usually very sensible, dependable horses, user friendly.
My first horse was a standardbred and a darn good riding horse. Never spooked or shied (which was good as we lived on the edge of a city and rode on some really busy roads) and would go anywhere and through anything.
Was she broke to harness?


----------



## Western Dream (Oct 26, 2015)

Congrats to you! Well done on giving this girl a chance!t
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

What about driving her? Have your Vet check her out, but she might have just been a slow poke on the track.
Could you square her off so we could get a really good look at her L and R profiles (full body), front and rear and get a good look at her legs?


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Good on you for doing this <3 She's a cute looking mare and is lucky to have you!


----------



## Perchance5 (Nov 23, 2013)

Been raining all night and this morning was still sprinkling so couldn't get great pics. She looks a bit camped under in these. Tried for a while to get her more square... She was pretty square and then decided she needed a rub ect, and I had to get ready for work so the best photos were just from her eating, rather than tied. Will get some nicer ones this week though.

The white lines are paste on some scratches ect still, the wound on her face is pretty deep.


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

She looks like a beautiful girl and such a shame where she was headed. Love those dapples!


----------



## CCBella (Jul 6, 2010)

She's beautiful. I have a little standy mare myself although she's unridable except by lightweight kids these days due to injury. Have you looked her up in the registry at all? I found my girl's background through there. I'm happy to look her up if you let me know the symbols on her brand.


----------



## Perchance5 (Nov 23, 2013)

I did look up her brand, weirdly enough she has no progeny listed, no race history listed, and I cannot seem to track down the stud from the name of the breeder listed their either. Will keep digging


----------



## CCBella (Jul 6, 2010)

Perchance5 said:


> I did look up her brand, weirdly enough she has no progeny listed, no race history listed, and I cannot seem to track down the stud from the name of the breeder listed their either. Will keep digging


Ah, one of those mystery horses lol. Good luck, I hope you find some background for her but if not she's still gorgeous anyway &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Perchance5 (Nov 23, 2013)

And just this arvo she actually coliced  vet out now, hope for the best for this sweet mare.


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

Oh no! Let us know how she is <3


----------



## CCBella (Jul 6, 2010)

Fingers crossed she'll be OK


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I hope she's ok.


----------



## Perchance5 (Nov 23, 2013)

She seems to be going ok. Vet thinks the wormer may have upset her a bit. My fault, should have known worming with unkown history wasn't the greatest. In the paddock with my big clydie cross atm, they get along well enough. I would like to put some weight on her but she doens't seem to have too much of an appetite. Eats a bit, but not all the hard food or hay I would like her too.


----------



## Perchance5 (Nov 23, 2013)

Oh and forgot to add, her feet were done, different to my usual farrier but he was patient with her. It was the morning after her vet incident so she was feeling bit off I imagine.  Will get some pics tomorrow or this weekend. Proper conformation ones haha


----------



## Perchance5 (Nov 23, 2013)

She is a bit lame these past two days, the farrier I used uses the cytek method which was new to me. Said she might be sore due to how much he cut her back, especially on the cracked, splayed hoof. It is odd seeing this new trim style, as the frog and base of the hoof does protrude much more than I am used to. 

She is standing under herself a bit, I think due to pain. I cannot feel any heat, or soreness, but if the slight favouring doens't pass in a couple of days I will have to talk to the farrier and vet again.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

She reminds me of my good mare (also a standardbred), who is the only horse I would ever trust with my life. Best trail horse I have ever ridden. The only horse I have ridden who got tangled in wire, stopped, backed up to loosen the wire, and than shook the wire off her leg. By the time I realized we were caught she had gotten herself untangled. Give the feet a day or so but otherwise, a horse should not be sore after a trim. She looks quite good for coming from a rescue situation.


----------

